# Caulking



## Shiloh (May 18, 2012)

Hey this is my first crack at the forum, I have spent many a LONG night reading all the thing you all have posted and really want some advice! I have an anniversary edition 210rs and bought it new in 2011! i am really noticing a lot of areas where the caulking is very slight and perhaps absent! I have started the process of fixing the most obvious but I am wondering if any of you out there can give me hints on removing the old and cleaning the residue so i get good seal as well as any hot spots that i shout zero in on and check! I am super disappointed in the job they did but based on what i have seen from a lot of you the company isn't the place to turn! So Outbacker nation help me out!!!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Alcohol cleans the residue well.Myself , I do a caulking check spring and fall and fix where needed.Staying on top of this will only add life to your unit.Add it to your regular maintenance list.


----------



## Shiloh (May 18, 2012)

Tourdfox said:


> Alcohol cleans the residue well.Myself , I do a caulking check spring and fall and fix where needed.Staying on top of this will only add life to your unit.Add it to your regular maintenance list.


But it won't hurt the surface of the trailer??? I have made a new schedule of things to do and it is right up there now!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Shiloh said:


> Alcohol cleans the residue well.Myself , I do a caulking check spring and fall and fix where needed.Staying on top of this will only add life to your unit.Add it to your regular maintenance list.


But it won't hurt the surface of the trailer??? I have made a new schedule of things to do and it is right up there now!
[/quote]

Never been a problem so far.I have even used brake clean and assitone.They evaporate very quickly.First try in a small hidden area for peice of mind.Your conditions and condition of your unit may be alot different than mine.


----------



## Eaglescout5 (Feb 17, 2014)

keep that stuff off your decals if possible not good for them. I have a 2014 , 298re and noticed quite a few air bubbles in the caulk around the top roof area front and back. I chose to cut the bubbles open to fill them up with the same caulk from the factory. Hope it works.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Eaglescout5 said:


> keep that stuff off your decals if possible not good for them. I have a 2014 , 298re and noticed quite a few air bubbles in the caulk around the top roof area front and back. I chose to cut the bubbles open to fill them up with the same caulk from the factory. Hope it works.


Yes definately keep away from decals.


----------

